# pitkälti toista sataa



## Gavril

From a news article yesterday:



> Kommunistisessa Kiinassa on nykyisellään pitkälti toista sataa miljardööriä.



"In communist China right now, there are well over[?] a hundred billionaires."

Did I interpret _toista_ correctly here? Would the meaning have been any different if this quote had said _pitkälti yli sataa miljardööriä_?

Kiitos ja hyvää viikonloppua


----------



## fennofiili

Yes, you got it right. Well over a hundred, but less than two hundred.

You can alternatively use _pitkälti yli._.., but then the numeral after it is in the nominative (if the expression as a whole is in the nominative, as here): _pitkälti yli sata miljardööriä._ I’d say the meaning is the same in practice, though in principle this expression does not imply “less than two hundred”.


----------



## Gavril

Ah, that's what I thought: since, for example, _toistakymmentä_ = "between 10 and 20", then _toista sataa_ should be "between 100-200".

What range of numbers would you say that _pitkälti toista sataa_ normally refers to? E.g. is a number like 110 too low?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## fennofiili

_Pitkälti _is rather vague, subjective, and context-dependent. How far exactly is “far”? ☺ Normally I would say that 110 is not _pitkälti yli toista sataa_, but 130 is.


----------

